# Do I have what it takes to become a computer technician?



## seanchuck (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello forum members,

This may become a little lengthy so please bare with me... I am 32 years old and I realize that I need to make a career change. My current job is not computer related, but I have always had a interest in computers. My knowledge of computers very limited though. I am pretty good at operating and maintaining my own computer, but I could never fix anything without the aid of a automated program. I also have no experience with hardware, nor could I build my own computer... The only thing I have going for me is the fact that I am a fast learner. I usually learn new things fairly easy. So that being said, I want to learn about computers. I want to become a computer technician. I am a really good problem solver and I take pride in what ever I do. The thing is that I want to learn about computers from the ground up, from they way hardware functions to the way software makes things happen. I want know how things work at their core. I figure this will make me a better technician... The problem is, I don't know where to start. Plus not already having a background in computers, I feel like I am at a disadvantage. I work full time, so I looked into online schools, and wasn't real impressed with what I found. I figured maybe I should get a bachelors degree in computer science, but the courses seem geared toward program development and web design. Not that I don't think that those things would be interesting, but I just want to be able to set up and repair computers and to fix whatever problems they may have. I don't know where to learn the fundamentals. I considered working on getting some certifications, but I don't just want to learn how to pass a test. Which some of the books seem to be geared toward. I am at a loss as what to do. Also, I wonder if at my age it is too late to get into the game, so to speak. Is it even possible to learn the things I want to learn?

Thank you for taking the time to read this. If anyone has any advise, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

to TSF,

Are you interested in becoming a Malware expert - There is always a shortage of them on most training forums such as this one, but unfortunately they are not taking trainees at this present time. However it maybe worth keeping the link if you are interested as they may open the training program again soon. The training is free, so it would not be a paid career for you, however you would be very well trained and learn so much about the working of all facets of computing.

Here is another link that are taking trainees at this time so perhaps if you are interested you could follow up on this idea.

Others will come by with their suggestions for a paid career path you may like to take, but as for your age, YES, you are fine to pursue a new career in Internet Technology.

Good luck in whatever you decide to do.

best regards,


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you should check into local tech schools and community colleges. also start researching questions in different computer help forums and compare your answer with the ones given/


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

If you want to start out as a computer tech, then you could actually kill two birds with one stone here. First thing is to find a college that offers A+ hardware and software classes. Those two classes will teach some of what you want to know about computers and you can take the A+ certification exam afterwards. A+ is the first certification for repair techs.

But you need to ask yourself if that is all you want to do. From PC repair, you can go into desktop support tech or help desk jobs that are internal repair jobs for larger companies or hospitals. These usulaly pay quite a bit more. Like around here, repair techs make about $10-$13 an hour, doing the same thing but only in-house and most places are at $17-$27 an hour (desktop support or help desk).

So if you want to continue on for desktop support or help desk, get a few years of exp as a repair tech, then get the MCTS (Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist) or MCITP: Enterprise Desktop Administrator 7 certifications.

If you want to go for a degree, then you'll really have to look around. You won't have problems finding Associate degrees that are in networking (which offer the classes for repair and the MCTS and MCITP certs). But finding bachelors programs in those are tough, the closest one I found was at Baker College in Michigan and it is called thier Cyber Defense program. That deals with networking and security, which is pretty nice. But, you can learn from technical schools, but I would highly suggest staying away from them as even if they offer degree's, they are not very liked in the IT world. A college degree goes alot farther than a degree from ITT Tech does, just depends on the people looking at your resume.


----------



## ComputerGenieUK (Apr 12, 2010)

I don’t believe that it is too late and you seem to have not only a genuine interest but willingness to expand on your knowledge which is commendable.
If you want to provide support for domestic users then the best education is experience. Couple that with an A+ certification and you have a good foundation to being a repair tech. You say that you work full time which can make gaining experience hard. I was always interested hardware and software and spent most of my preteen years messing around with an old IBM box just gaining an understanding of the mechanics. During school and college I worked for a local IT support company in the work shop building and repairing business machines. The pay was peanuts however during this stage I learnt most of my knowledge, maybe more so that through my formal business and ICT education. Try to contact local repair firms to see if there is a possibility of you volunteering on the weekends, the knowledge you will learn from them is invaluable.
In the UK in house techs are on a standard but not extravagant wage. I started up on my own dealing mainly with domestic customers with call outs and working at my bench at home. I charge £35 per hour for callouts and £25 back to base.
It’s a great industry to be involved in helping those with their problems and teaching people in addition to learning something new every day is satisfying.


----------



## seanchuck (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the advise... I am now looking a two different schools. One is for a "Computer Specialist" degree. The other is for a "Computer Support" diploma. I am still not really sure either of these will teach me what I need to know. It seems the schooling I am looking for doesn't exist, or at least I can't find it.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Check out local computer clubs. One we have where I live is called Alamo PC. They train people and do general computer work at little to no cost for the community. Their user-base is comprised of experts and new users and everything in between. Organizations like them often have the most patient members which can aid learning greatly.


----------



## Peterdeol (May 6, 2010)

look at comptia A+ this will help a great deal.


----------

